# euro cam for a stanza



## wannabestanza (Jul 8, 2005)

i saw that there was a euro cam for the ca20e/200sx. will this fit in the stanza too? just wondering because i was thinking of rebuilding my ca20e. and does anyone know of a header for the ca20e stanza?


----------

